# BMQ week 6.



## Josh1r (16 Oct 2007)

Hey all just writing you guys from Borden, I am on week 6now everything is going well. This if first aid week we have the rest of the afternoon off because we had fingerprints today so I decided to log on and let you all know how this are going.

There are currently 4 platoons doing BMQ on base atm 2 ahead of us and another on the same week as us. We began with 60 and are now down to 44, lost about 8 people on the pt test. The rest were medical  realeases and Vr's. We got our corn flakes last week, and were gettng our rifles next week. The officer who we had to salute for our corn flakes said we were the best out of the 4 platoons and out of all the other platoons mine is always the first one out and ready for pt/meals, that being said we are no longer confined to barracks during the week and all the other platoons are we are also aloud our electronics during the weeknights when the others are not... I guess I fell in the right platoon haha. Besides that things are going well our instructors are great and our drill is coming along..

I will take the time to come back on and add more when I get the time as for now I am going to polish my parade boots. If you have any questions up to week 6 let me know and I will be more then glad to get back to you seeing as the info is still hot in my head. Thanks for your time and have a good week everyone..


----------



## Kertys (16 Oct 2007)

HEy Man !

Gratz on week 6 ...  I am sure time go by fast... 

you said : _We began with 60 and are now down to 44, lost about 8 people on the pt test. The rest were medical  realeases _

The medical release was for what... like broken bones.. stuff like that... ?  dont go into to much personal detail... just wondering what could make someone go on "Medical"

ty


----------



## Josh1r (16 Oct 2007)

funny enough, 3-4 were for hurt knees, and others random little things where they had to recourse etc.


----------



## Kertys (16 Oct 2007)

Cool, Any lost weight after 6 week.
I am trying to see how much weight i should lose or get before i go in BMQ ..
 i am 210 now..  i am trying to go down to 200 ... and trying not to lose to much muscle also... it hard..


----------



## Josh1r (16 Oct 2007)

me personally I've been trying to gain weight seeing as I am 6.2" and 185 lbs, it all depends on you, just be ready to jog 5k at least 2 times a week be able to do at minimum 20 pushups comfortably and you will be fine.. Eat right work hard and you will burn what you want off and keep what muscle you want on.. some factors which stop me from commenting on how much to lose would be the fact that I don't know your height/waist size etc.. Just try to be in the best shape possible mainly push ups and endurance jogs.. Example last year I couldn't run more then 1 kilometer  whereas yesterday night I ran for 1 hour and did 11 kilometers.. large improvement right! haha.. Just keep in mind the harder you push yourself now the easyer all this will be.

ps. week # 6 of 18 hour days so if I get 6 hours of sleep in a night I'm lucky.. the sleep deprivaton is great 

hope that helps a bit if you want to know anymore let me know!


----------



## Varps (17 Oct 2007)

Hey Josh, CONGRADZ!!!!

Question... How is the initial training for running/jogging?
Do you start BMQ running 5Km every second day, or did they work you up gradually? 
What are the actual time limits (if any) for your routine jogs in comparison to the standard fitness level requirements?

I'm just curious and I could find any of these specifics through searching. I should be starting basics in a few months and I'm still working on my jogging technique.

Thanks!
Keep up the hard work!


----------



## punkd (17 Oct 2007)

When I went through about 2 yrs ago they started with about 2k runs at a slow speed. By the end we were still only doing about 5-6k. PT was limited to about an hour, then they give you .. ohh say 20-30 mins to get showered, dressed, eat breakfast and form up  ;D


----------



## kratz (26 Oct 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> ps. week # 6 of 18 hour days so if I get 6 hours of sleep in a night I'm lucky.. the sleep deprivaton is great



Aha! One of the people standing in the back of the classroom trying to stay awake, during first aid for me or the female LS.   

Good Luck on the rest of your BMQ.


----------



## KrissyJ (28 Oct 2007)

best platoon my behind!!! LOL VIMY ALL THE WAY! have a good weekend man!


----------

